# The Unnameable, Lurking Horror Within My Tupperdore



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently had a conversation with my eighteen year old daughter about trying to find better ways to hold kitty litter or beads in my tupperdore. As usual she listened politely but didn't add much. Later, she surprised me with this. It's a baby Cthulhu made of 100% acrylic yarn and stuffed with kitty litter filled nylons.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to be the first to say THAT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful little creation! Hopefully he'll scare away things that don't belong


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahahahahaha. I think your daughter is on to something with these


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

jphank said:


> Hahahahahaha. I think your daughter is on to something with these


I was thinking the same thing...humidor monsters.
I've asked her to make up a couple more. Maybe some other designs.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Owls, and eagles 

Humidor monsters, I love it.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i'd buy one


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is totally sick!!!!! I love it!

Can she knit a Smurf?? Just sayin'....


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is freakin awesome!!!! She could make some serious money knitting tuperdor monsters!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Considering I have 5 tupperdors, a coolidor, a footlocker humidor, and a desktop...I'll be interested in ordering 8!

A very creative daughter you have! Congrats on your new monster!


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, that looks pretty awesome. Great work!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Can she knit a Smurf?? Just sayin'....


I'm pretty sure that's actually crocheted. Good god why do I know these things? Oh yea, wife, heh.

Seriously great job by your daughter Darrel!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude, that's wicked cool. I dunno what a Cthulhu is, but it's pretty sweet!

Two questions - I don't know anything about yarn, but can you spray it without harming anything? Second, is there a way to remove the KL inside?

Great job to your daughter!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hhhmmm... 2 winadors and 2 humidors... might have to get 1 angry sock puppet for each.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I personally would leave these as the dry litter in my coolidor, but since they're acrylic, spraying the threads wouldn't hurt it, or cause moisture absorption.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Two questions - I don't know anything about yarn, but can you spray it without harming anything? Second, is there a way to remove the KL inside?
> 
> Great job to your daughter!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Litter Critters! Love it!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

_*Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*_

You think we don't know! You are messing with powerful forces my friend!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

jphank said:


> I personally would leave these as the dry litter in my coolidor, but since they're acrylic, spraying the threads wouldn't hurt it, or cause moisture absorption.


I was thinking the same thing. I could be sprayed, but it might be better to just use it for dry litter.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the answers  Darrel, us she going to be selling these soon? Any idea what her price would be?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Quine said:


> _*Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*_
> 
> You think we don't know! You are messing with powerful forces my friend!


Sanity is overrated. _*cthulhu fhtagn!*_

Best KL holder ever.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have one more question...

WHAT ON EARTH IS A CTHULHU, AND WHY DO YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO SPEAK IT'S LANGUAGE!?

And you guys say I'm a big dork! 


That's all, carry on...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Derek;
Cthulhu is one of the Ancient Ones, in who's name unspeakable rites are performed and atrocities are committed.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> WHAT ON EARTH IS A CTHULHU, AND WHY DO YOU ALL KNOW HOW TO SPEAK IT'S LANGUAGE!?


Cthulhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have a question for you Shinobi: how in the world can you NOT know who Cthulhu is? Praise the old one and his ten-thousand year reign of madness!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> Derek;
> Cthulhu is one of the Ancient Ones, in who's name unspeakable rites are performed and atrocities are committed.


Also the title of an awesome Metallica song:

The Call of Ktulu


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Also the title of an awesome Metallica song:
> 
> The Call of Ktulu


Yes, Metallica was awesome once.

Oh, lets not forget "The Thing That Should Not Be"


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I want a shoggoth!  Very talented daughter you have, Darrel 



> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


A fellow fan of H.P Lovecraft I see.


----------



## ept000 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love it. It doesn't get better than a monster guarding your cigars!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The real question is, can she make an actual squid filled with beads, instead of just a wanna-be squid like this "Cthulhu " fella.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The real question is, can she make an actual squid filled with beads, instead of just a wanna-be squid like this "Cthulhu " fella.


Absolutely. We're working out exactly what she can do and trying to determine how much she should charge (she wants to keep the price reasonable, but I want to make sure that she is fair to herself as well). I'm guessing that there will be two prices. One for standard designs and one for custom work. I'll post more information as soon as I can.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If I triple what the ninja pays will you put some baccy beetles in there for him :evil: :biglaugh:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> If I triple what the ninja pays will you put some baccy beetles in there for him :evil: :biglaugh:


:rofl:
Funny, but I don't plan on letting any of THOSE little monsters in my house.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

HUGE actually. Love getting lost beyond time and space.



nikonnut said:


> I want a shoggoth!  Very talented daughter you have, Darrel
> 
> A fellow fan of H.P Lovecraft I see.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

A Shoggoth could be a lot of fun. We'll have to see just how ambitious and creative she is.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> A Shoggoth could be a lot of fun. We'll have to see just how ambitious and creative she is.


I've seen one before, it looks like a LOT of work to make, but it's dope.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a great idea. I might have to make one for myself. I didn't even think about it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Your daughter crochets well. She used a size 'F' hook? Perhaps a 'G'?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm late to the party here, but that is awesome! Could she make a squid?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'm late to the party here, but that is awesome! Could she make a squid?


We're working on a squid pattern.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SWWEEEEEEEEET!!! :thumb:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cool! I would buy one but I don't use beads or kitty litter, screw it, I'm still interested.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> Very cool! I would buy one but I don't use beads or kitty litter, screw it, I'm still interested.


You should. Beads or KL is the way to go!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> You should. Beads or KL is the way to go!


I have a Cigar Oasis in my cabinet, If it craps out i was thinking of trying KL. Top shelf I use gel jars from my old humidor.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> I have a Cigar Oasis in my cabinet, If it craps out i was thinking of trying KL. Top shelf I use gel jars from my old humidor.


Ah, gotcha. It's so humid here an active humidifier would never work. I have to have something that will take moisture out when necessary.


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shut up and take my money!!!









I so need one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I will ask her to read through this thread and contact everyone who has expressed an interest in her monsters. She's new on the forum so I'm not sure if she can even send PM's yet, but she'll be able to get in touch with everyone soon. I will also have to get her to set up a Pa***l account to handle the transactions.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hotbike0077 said:


> Shut up and take my money!!!
> 
> I so need one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get in line!

Lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

DarrelMorris said:


> I will ask her to read through this thread and contact everyone who has expressed an interest in her monsters. She's new on the forum so I'm not sure if she can even send PM's yet, but she'll be able to get in touch with everyone soon. I will also have to get her to set up a Pa***l account to handle the transactions.


I'm not sure if I expressed Interest or not, but I am right now if I hadn't previously.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> I'm not sure if I expressed Interest or not, but I am right now if I hadn't previously.


Im also very interested! Please let me know whenever you're ready to start taking orders.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

First, you're a lucky father for having such a thoughtful daughter. And creative, too!

And I just love the idea of a kind gesture taking off and becoming a thing of entrepreneurship. Maybe look into Kickstarter and see if that might open up some avenues for her?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> First, you're a lucky father for having such a thoughtful daughter. And creative, too!
> 
> And I just love the idea of a kind gesture taking off and becoming a thing of entrepreneurship. Maybe look into Kickstarter and see if that might open up some avenues for her?


Thanks for your input. i just took a quick look and it looks pretty amazing.


----------

